# Wanted: Heavy gear models, Have: WHFB/40k



## grail79 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi all,
I have been toying with the idea of getting into Heavy Gear, and have decided to take the plunge. 
I am after
Any Northern, Southern, P.R.D.F, NuCoal, or Arena models as well as the books.

I have 
WHFB armies Empire, Dwarfs, High/Dark and wood Elves, Beastmen, and various army books

40K OOP grey Knights, Eldar.

Let me know what you have and I can tell you what I have.

Cheers pete


----------

